# First DC need help



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

I came a crossed a deal from a co-worker who is selling a Delta 50-850 DC for $150. He said he is going to upgrade his. I would really like to build a cyclone, but I need something to keep the dust/chips down now until I can find the time to build one. I know he takes really good care of his tools so I am not concerned about what shape it is. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Why I should or shouldn’t buy this model? It’s wired for 220 which I have in my shop. My thought was to take a page from Kenbo and build a Thein separator to put in front of this.
Thoughts everyone?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's the one I have and after installing a thein inside it, and a Wynn filter on top it works great.

I paid 65 for mine, but it was a bit rough when I go it. Took a lot of cleaning to get it to where I was super happy with it.


----------



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> It's the one I have and after installing a thein inside it, and a Wynn filter on top it works great.
> 
> I paid 65 for mine, but it was a bit rough when I go it. Took a lot of cleaning to get it to where I was super happy with it.


 
How do you install the thein inside the DC? I was already looking into the Wynn Filter. Will probably do that also.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's mine. The ring is sitting upside down on the tablesaw for reference.


----------



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you for posting the pictures those are very helpful. Do you remember which Wynn filter you installed? I was originally looking at the 35A274BLOL, but after talking to Dick Wynn he recomended the C1425C.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Research the Thien separator, you will love it. Inexpensive, very effective, easy to build.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought the one you were looking at, although looking at the one he's recommending the mounting options do look better. 

I recently removed the turnbuckles and now use a heavy duty bungee cord over the top to keep it down. Makes it much easier to remove.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's the first of a series of 5 videos on a Thien separator build. VERY well detailed. Hope it helps.
Go to the guys channel to see the entire playlist
..Jon..


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

a thien baffle will work well in a 50-850. so will a used 16" frying pan, sans it's handle. i recapped that kind of a mod to my 50-850 over at lumberjocks. took 1 hour and cost very little:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189

helps send more debris to collection bag keeping the filter cleaner longer helping to maintain suction for a longer period of time.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I tried the frying pan, and removed it for the thein which works much better.


----------



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you for all the information. I'm going to offer my co-worker $125 and see if he bites. If I can get it for that I will then probably do the Thein seperator with the Wynn filter adaptation. The only thing I am not sure about is whether I want to do the internal or external seperator. I'm kind of leaning towards the external seperator so that it keeps most of the dust away from the filter by having the secondary bag.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep in mind....chip collectors built and installed before the blower are under suction, causing you to need a rigid container rather than a bag. It's the main reason I haven't built one I the difficulty of emptying it compared to just replacing the bag.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

in discussing pre-separator vs. internal baffle with phil, he noted that many WWs use pre-separators on their baffle equipped DCs when using planers and jointers. they then remove the pre-separator when using TSs, sanders and other non-chip producing WW machines.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my HF model w/30 gallon barrel upstream; Thein separator inside. It keeps the "lost screws" out of the fan impeller.  Wynn Nano filter.


----------



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> in discussing pre-separator vs. internal baffle with phil, he noted that many WWs use pre-separators on their baffle equipped DCs when using planers and jointers. they then remove the pre-separator when using TSs, sanders and other non-chip producing WW machines.


I like this idea, but do they then remove the internal baffle when using the pre-separator or is that left in place. I have both a planer and jointer and figure that they will produce a lot of chips that I don't want going through the impeller. All of these answers have definitely giving me a lot to consider prior to installing any DC. Maybe I will dedicate one leg with a gate of my DC setup to the large chip machines and install a pre-seperator on it. Then setup a seperate leg for the saws and other fine dust producing items.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Why don't you want planer chips going through the impeller?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> Why don't you want planer chips going through the impeller?


Ryan, I know your question wasn't directed toward me, but the way I am set up, it is a lot easier to empty the drum than it is to wrastle with the plastic bag.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

How is it easier to scoop out a drum than just tie shut a bag? I'm interested...


----------



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Why don't you want planer chips going through the impeller?


From everything that I have read about DC's from Bill Pentz's site chips going through the impeller can be a safety hazard. I'm not saying that you shouldn't do it and all situations where chips going through the impeller isn't good, but I don't really want to take the risk of damaging anything. In all honesty I want to build a cyclone, but I have other projects that are demanding my attention before I can get that done.

I would have to agree with MT, I would much rather dump out a drum of chips than have to wrestle with a bag.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Virtually all commercially available dust collectors have impellers designed to have chips run through them. I've never heard of a safety issue. 

A drum of chips is pretty heavy...just sayin.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> How is it easier to scoop out a drum than just tie shut a bag? I'm interested...


I put a 42 gallon bag over the drum and turn it upside down. I don't have to deal with bag at all. Since setting up the drum, I have only had to empty the bag once (after I let the drum fill up :sad. I reused the bag after emptying it.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Having made a cpl impellers out of steel for friends.....

I think there is/was some confusion on materials used for impellers.Can't and won't look into the whole timeline of it 'cause there are better things to do.But,the argument(as I saw it)was between *cast aluminum's non-sparking quality's vs steel's strength property's.

The reason for the * on cast above is.......if there were concerns for a cast impeller "coming apart" with big chip impact......then why dosen't someone just tig up sheet aluminum(really hate the billet word)?

More than likely(just a guess)....you have two co's specializing in different strategies with their designs.Both thinking their product is better....the confusion comes in when folks read their claims.I like steel....not because we can't make them in Aluminum....but like it's strength property's better.Short of ramming a bloomin treebranch(as fun as that would be!)into a well-built steel'y.....just don't see you messing one up.

One of the biggest areas of concern(theres a cpl)is how the impeller attatches to motor shaft.Again,IMO....steel wins out here.Maybe not initially....but 5 years and 25 dumptruck loads of sawdust later.


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is what I have, a General International Dust/chip Collector. We make cedar boxes from 18 to 26 inches long and 6 to 8 inches wide. Every month we run from 1,000 to 1,500 board feet of cedar through this mostly by the planner, TS and router. When our plastic bag(that came with the unit) gets a little more than half full, we take the bag loose, hold the open end shut and empty it into a 55 gal. barrel lined with a black plastic bag made for 55 gallon barrels. When we have done this twice, we tie the 55 gal bag and pull it out of the metal barrel(lying on it's side) and the trash man carries it away with our household trash. Some weeks we have as many as 3 to 6 big bags going out with the trash. I use a couple of screen door springs and a bungee cord to hold the 55 gal. bag in place at the top of the metal barrel.
The only thing I would do to improve what I have is add the Thien Seperator to catch any screws, brads or nails before they go through the DC. If they go through any DC it could cause a spark or a hot nail that could start an explosion or a fire inside the plastic bag. This fire may not be detected or even visible until you have left the shop for several hours or maybe even into the night. Scarry isn't it! :yes:
I knew a man that had a fairly large shop, several years ago, and his shop burned to the ground because of a nail, brad or screw that got hot going through his DC. It didn't catch fire until he had gone home.







Well that's my 2 cents worth, spend it wisely.:thumbsup:


----------

